# What would a therapist have a patient do that is afraid to give eye contact?



## ArtificialSweetener (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I'm in high school and embarrasing as it is around middle school 
I googled stuff like how to make friends and I saw that eye contact was important so I guess I went a little overboard but now i kno it makes others uncomfortable and now ppl think I'm some wierd stalker becuz i gave too much eye contact in like the 6 and 7th grade so now I'm always worried i give too much eye contact and i can barely look ppl in the eye :afr


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Aww. The fact that you googled "how to make friends" actually sounds kind of endearing.  Don't be embarrassed.

Perhaps think about _how_ you are giving the eye contact. Maybe you were giving it off at inappropriate times (like in the cafeteria, or while your classmates were working on a project) Maybe try doing it with more of a smile during trigger events, like if your classmake makes a funny joke, or answers a question that the teacher asks correctly. I would say, just try to make yourself look friendly when the time is right, you might get a smile back, and then even a conversation.


----------

